# 16 Gallon Bowfront! Giving in too MTS!



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I posted this for sale because my MTS was out of control but lots of questions only one bite but he changed is mind when someone posted a 20 gallon  .So I decided to make a cull tank for my Cherrys.The funny thing is it sat for a week no water and when I added water 11 nice cherrys started swimming around LOL.Tank is 16 gallons and is running on one sponge filter and an Eheim 2213 canister with Eheim substrate pro,eheim Jager heater
and I am using ADA Aqua soil.So far I have a nice piece of Drift wood tied with some Fisiden and some Java fern and a few plants and more to come.Tank is still a bit cloudy right now.
Sherry









[


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

fraggalrock said:


> The funny thing is it sat for a week no water and when I added water 11 nice cherrys started swimming around


 Spontaneous generation?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Spontaneous generation?


Could very well be! I also found a tiny CRS so small I could hardly see him in my 33 cherry tank! and Patrick found one last night as well! both lived without water and then new water that was below 60 was added with the temp then cranked,woke up to over 80 as a temp and are as healthy as can be.They were hungry!
Sherry


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

nice piece of driftwood in your tank


----------

